# LH surge but no ovulation on menopur? Advice please



## musttryharder (Sep 19, 2011)

So I am on my first cycle of IUI. On Monday I had my first scan to look at my follies (after having taken menopur for 6 days) and I had a follicle that was 10mm and one that was 11mm. Had another scan this morning and there was only one follicle measuring 13mm.

But they tested my fmu and I was surging and the nurse said that based on the LH levels, it looks like I am ovulating now/just ovulated. 

But how is that possible? My follicle is too small, and there wouldn't have been time between Monday and now for it to have grown big enough, released an egg, and now be shrinking (would there?).

Also I've used opks in the past and often get positive readings at about CD10-12, but no accompanying temperature change. I then get positives around day 16-17 as well, accompanied by peak readings on my cbfm. My blood test at day 21 showed I was ovulating but obviously gives no indication of when this is happeneing.

The nurse said it was very weird and she'd not come across this before so she went to speak to other people and the consensus was they should treat me on Friday because they think I am ovulating. But I don't think I am. 

Has anyone else come across this issue? I was thinking of requesting another scan tomorrow to see if my 13mm follicle is growing or shrinking, but would that tell me anything anyway? Please help, I don't want this cycle to be wasted and if they do the basting at completely the wrong time it will be.

Thanks


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi there

You'd need a blood test to know for sure what is going on i'm afraid. Maybe they'll do the e2 blood test before your IUI, as this is a better indicator than the scan, or a pee test.


----------

